# Open air "enclosures"



## benmoore (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone had any thought into keeping mantids unhoused? I was watching a program on TV once - some insect expert was showing the cameraman through his house and he pointed to one of his many pets... some green mantid sitting on a large plant in the middle of the dining room table. The expert said he keeps him there and feeds him with tweezers every now and again.

Thoughts?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 23, 2007)

Ive thought of that but my little brother smashes insects(i had a nymph out and he tried stepping on it) and then think about this. Your sister wakes you up screaming with a mantis on her lol  but its up to you.


----------



## Asa (Jun 23, 2007)

If you had plenty to spare, and had your own house, I don't see why not.


----------



## edash (Jun 23, 2007)

Adult females are very unlikely to move from a plant as long as you keep the food supply up.

Just gotta watch for the cat


----------



## benmoore (Jun 23, 2007)

> Adult females are very unlikely to move from a plant as long as you keep the food supply up.Just gotta watch for the cat


Hmmm...

This is going to happen in the summer xD


----------



## athicks (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, it would look really cool! But you would have to get consent from your wife/parents first! haha, and imagine how hysterical they would be if one day the mantid was not on the plant!


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

I would probably be weirded out by having a mantid in my shower...


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

I prefer to have mantises unhoused. However, I'm scared I'll smash them accidentally. And feeding them would be a pain.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 25, 2007)

small nymphs and adult males will run about everywhere, feeding can be an issue also, had some success keeping adult females freerange for short period of time, but you always have to carefull when opening doors/with children/other pets also if you are keeping more than one there may be a possibility of cannabalism


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Well if you wanted to feed them without any effort, you could let fruitflies loose all over your house :lol: .


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 25, 2007)

that happens even if you keep them in containers...trust me  and the crickets...


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Never had any fruit flies or crickets escape yet  .


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 25, 2007)

THat's amazing feat asa, there are always a few flies escape during feeding time for me. Obviously, letting mantis roaming around the house is a luxury i don't have


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 25, 2007)

crickets started appearing next door.... not many people were happy about that


----------



## athicks (Jun 25, 2007)

hahaha  

Yeah, I remember when I was a kid, I had an anole, and his crickets ALWAYS escaped the cage. Now, I keep my crickets in a terrarium that is way too high for them to jump up. None have escaped yet!


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

> THat's amazing feat asa, there are always a few flies escape during feeding time for me. Obviously, letting mantis roaming around the house is a luxury i don't have


I kinda' cheated. Any that would have escaped get crushed.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Jun 28, 2007)

I keep about 50 chinese outside in the garden as well as about 20 in culture indoors.

I can almost always find most of the outside ones as they stay in the same place with little exception.

I have not tried "trusting" the ghosts or africans but had so many chinese this year...the risk was not high.

By the way I am newly registered but have been reading the forum for a couple months.

-Brad


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Brad! You might want to post in the intro forum...


----------

